# Other Music Than Rock and Metal



## SipyCup (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone here except me listing to Rap or Something Realated to it

I know alot of the people, well most of the people here listen to Rock and Metal and all of the stuff related to it.

If you do like this Rap and Hip-Hop and The Classics Please name them


Eazy E - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs1xHPU7WwA
Lil Webbie
Young SaVage
and Lots more


----------



## Irreverent (May 25, 2009)

Rap.  No. (do the Beastie Boys count?)

But other than alternative rock and metal, I listen to a fair amount of Calypso.  Particularly the TradeWinds http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GADgYX6_H58 and a lot of Soca too.


----------



## SipyCup (May 25, 2009)

Ya, Beastie Boys would count but its on the border in my book


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 25, 2009)

I'll tolerate hip-hop/rap and even to an extent enjoy it but you won't catch me listening to that on my free time. 

Mainly I listening to mixture of Eurodance/dance/techo/various other electronica when I'm listening to the local Spanish stations.


----------



## Shindo (May 25, 2009)

del the funky homosapien
Mf doom, danger doom


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 25, 2009)

Oh this thread is going to be good


----------



## Rytes (May 25, 2009)

does anyone but me not care what genre you're listening to?

most i listen to is rap, but i've been listening to more rock nowadays. I have trouble listening to singing. if they don't sound soulful, i probably won't listen to it.

except country, i'm black i'm not allowed to listen to country


----------



## Nikolai (May 25, 2009)

Aside from rock and metal, I listen to Classical.

It's metal, minus the distortion.

But of all types of music, I could never understand or like rap. =\ Sorry.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 25, 2009)

I'll listen to anything that's not country.


----------



## SipyCup (May 25, 2009)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'll listen to anything that's not country.


Ya, I can tolerate anything but county and that preppy music.


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 25, 2009)

Shindo said:


> Mf doom, danger doom



No.


First off, DOOM, all capitals. No trick spelling.

Second, what  you did is pretty much like me saying I like Method Man and Wu Tang Clan. True as it may be, it's also a bit redundant.

But, yeah, I mostly listen to, aside from game music, rap. My name and Mugen Team has Rap references 

Mugen Team: Mu-Tang Clan.
Full e-name: Rippah Roo'Jizah Panzermanathod. The -manathod was formally manofmathod. There was also a time I had Ma'F DOOM in my name too.


----------



## Dyluck (May 25, 2009)

I listen to some rap and hip-hop, and some techno and electronica as well.  I do listen to a little bit of every genre, yeah.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2009)

I listen to some rap but not much, here's some good ones.

slick rick- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRC4ziQpb5I

Afroman- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALiXBP4aFik\

2pac- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8Y9-JlSRXw


----------



## SipyCup (May 25, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I listen to some rap but not much, here's some good ones.
> 
> slick rick- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRC4ziQpb5I
> 
> ...



At least you listen to the classic's. Afro man is somewhat of a classic.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> At least you listen to the classic's. Afro man is somewhat of a classic.



lol He's not classic at all. XD


----------



## Ikrit (May 25, 2009)

i rather shove rusty nails into my ears :V


----------



## SipyCup (May 25, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> i rather shove rusty nails into my ears :V



You..You... TAKE THAT BACK *cries*


----------



## Rytes (May 25, 2009)

educate yourselves

Wale - Mixtape about nothing
http://10deep.com/WALEMIXTAPE/


Big Sean - UKNOWBIGSEAN
http://www.uknowbigsean.com/uknowbigseanvol2.zip


----------



## Aden (May 25, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> Does anyone here except me listing to Rap or Something Realated to it
> 
> Eazy E - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs1xHPU7WwA
> Lil Webbie
> ...



I'm sorry I thought you said *music* other than rock and metal. :V

Either way, I do enjoy me some classical and folk.


----------



## SipyCup (May 25, 2009)

Aden said:


> I'm sorry I thought you said *music* other than rock and metal. :V
> 
> Either way, I do enjoy me some classical and folk.



Those fall under Rock. Dont they?


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2009)

SipyCup said:


> Those fall under Rock. Dont they?



They came before rock, they bread rock.


----------



## Ziff (May 25, 2009)

i listen to dance and techno. i love me the fast beat =3


----------



## Liam (May 25, 2009)

Techno/dance/rave/trance
djnate comes to mind.
I can tolerate half/decent music well.
Really, if the music sucks, it sucks.  It doesn't matter what genre it is.


----------



## pheonix (May 25, 2009)

lil wyte- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfI2...78A1BFF5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E09SgeaGlQk&feature=related


----------



## Twylyght (May 25, 2009)

I like some of the classic R&B, some rap, jazz and a little bit of other things.  I'm not a big fan of country tho.  I like smooth sounds, it helps me to relax.

Queen Latifah - Come into my House.  Love this one back in the day.
Tone Loc - Funky Cold Madina
Salt 'n Pepa- Push it and Shoop
Digital Underground -Humpty Dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9_yW8tZxs(This group is where I first saw 2pac)
Biz Markie-  It's Spring Again http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy8yZ2hu7fo(This one always makes me laugh, but I love it)


----------



## Shindo (May 26, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Second, what  you did is pretty much like me saying I like Method Man and Wu Tang Clan. True as it may be, it's also a bit redundant.



:c thats why i put it on the same line


----------



## Isen (May 26, 2009)

I don't listen to a lot of rap.  Other than what people have already mentioned, I really like Jedi Mind Tricks and Aesop Rock.


----------



## Irreverent (May 26, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> Aside from rock and metal, I listen to Classical.
> 
> It's metal, minus the distortion.



Classical is not heavy metal....its more like....weighty brass. 

If you like heavy-metal-classical.....Google  "Wizards in Winter" by Trans Siberian Orchestra and crank it up to "11".


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 27, 2009)

I hate most rap but Atmosphere is fucking good. Look them up.

Edit: Oh, and since the title of this thread is Other Music Than Rock and Metal, I might as well suggest something else too. I'm really really into electronica, particularly progressive house these days. If you want QUALITY electronic music you should check out the progressive house scene! Early '09 has been huge for this genre, especially out of the Anjunadeep label. Here's my favorite  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyfVNx9urb8


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 28, 2009)

I like guys on Definitive Juxtaposition and Psycho+Logical-Records


----------



## Takun (May 28, 2009)

ANYTHING BUT RAP AND COUNTRY LOL


I listen to some alternative country, trip hop, electronic music, some metal, little rap, punk, folk, folk punk, shoegaze, post hardcore.

O:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 28, 2009)

Tell me sir how shoegaze and "POST-HARDCORE" are not rock music


----------



## Takun (May 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Tell me sir how shoegaze and "POST-HARDCORE" are not rock music



Because if they were they'd be called Rockgaze and Post-rock.

Clearly.

Also, when you play it for people who only like rock they are like "Wtf mang."

If metal is not rock, they are not rock.


----------

